# Miter Saw Staying On After Trigger Is Released



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi LumberJocks!

This is a pretty urgent problem, as I use this saw for all projects all day. A quick answer that fixes my life would be great 

I have a Kobalt 10-in Sliding Compound Miter Saw. An issue started a while ago where the motor doesn't stop immediately after releasing the trigger. When I release the trigger, It will slow down gradually like an electric lawnmower when you don't release the handle all the way, then the power cuts off and it stops like normal. Some times it doesn't do it at all, others it lags 3 seconds or so. I don't have to be a rocket scientist to know that a large, sharp, spinning thing that doesn't stop spinning isn't particularly safe.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Dust in the power switch?

Usually these electronic brake saws short out the motor windings with the trigger switch when the trigger is released. One of the first signs something is going wrong with the switch is the brake will begin to not function.

You can try and clean the switch by disasembling it (or use compressed air to blow it off as a first go). Alternatively you could contact the manufacturer. A switch/safety issue will usually get them to bend over backwards to fix the issue.

Good luck!


----------



## littlevern (Sep 18, 2008)

Did you check the nut or bolt on your arbor? Mine came loose and the blade kept spinning, after the motor stopped.


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

I had a switch issue with an almost new Hitachi. Hitachi said to take it to a repair center. I hit it with some air and it has been good since.

Knock on wood.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Thank you for the quick response guys! Yep, the arbor is fine, reattached the blade yesterday after cleaning the blade. When you say "switch" are you referring to the trigger itself or a separate power switch? The only power switch on this saw is the one for the laser guide. However, I removed the power switch for the laser guide and there is a lot of dust inside the handle.

I don't have an air compressor, but I do have a party balloon pump


----------



## conifur (Apr 1, 2015)

You can get a can of compressed air at most places that sell computers.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright. I think I'll contact Kobalt, as this saw is still under warranty and opening it up would void that.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Yes the trigger switch.

The only bummer about warranty servicing is you'll be without your saw for a few weeks (typically).

After it's fixed, you might want to find a way to keep the sawdust out of the handle (tape maybe?)


----------



## ste6168 (Mar 12, 2015)

> Yes the trigger switch.
> 
> The only bummer about warranty servicing is you ll be without your saw for a few weeks (typically).
> 
> ...


Exact reason I decided to say F that, and if I need a new switch buy the part and replace it myself. For now, cleaning out the switch worked great.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Or how about they make saws that don't break because of sawdust, LOL. Going without the saw for a couple weeks is not an option, nor is using it while broken. Kobalt is a Lowes exclusive brand, so would Lowes be able to do anything about it?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

The switches on the newer low cost machines are a pretty typical problem area across a wide range of tools. Sawdust just makes things worse if they are open enough to allow it in. They also are made out of cheap plastic and have undersized contacts, so are prone to warping due to heat build-up and arcing - which can lead to some unexpected failure modes. I had a cheap angle grinder that would sometimes turn off, sometimes not until smacked, and would occasionally turn itself on all by itself when bumped (like when setting it down).

If you take it back to Lowes under warranty, they will most likely either give you a new one, or send it off to a service center for repair. Make sure to bring your receipt with you when you take it to them.

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

> The switches on the newer low cost machines are a pretty typical problem area across a wide range of tools. Sawdust just makes things worse if they are open enough to allow it in. They also are made out of cheap plastic and have undersized contacts, so are prone to warping due to heat build-up and arcing - which can lead to some unexpected failure modes. I had a cheap angle grinder that would sometimes turn off, sometimes not until smacked, and would occasionally turn itself on all by itself when bumped (like when setting it down).
> 
> If you take it back to Lowes under warranty, they will most likely either give you a new one, or send it off to a service center for repair. Make sure to bring your receipt with you when you take it to them.
> 
> ...


Thank you Brad. We're going by Lowes tomorrow, and they carry this exact saw at that store. I'll see if we can just swap it. Thanks again, I'll let you all know how it goes.


----------



## LoyalAppleGeek (Dec 14, 2015)

Alright, Kobalt has sent me a new limit switch. I'll wait to put it in, as the saw has gone for a week without the issue now, very strange. I hope it's keeps up the normal operation. If not, I'll figure out how to install the limit switch.


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

I had the same problem with My Dewalt.. I ran into the Dewalt national sales manager in H.D. He told me that the brushes could cause it.


----------

